# cost of living



## louise56 (Mar 2, 2014)

we are looking buy a home in a few weeks time and move to cyprus in the next 6mth
we wont have any rent/mortgage to pay. we don't smoke and only an ocassional drink

I am just not sure about how much money we will need per year to live on ???

can anyone advise a rough guide please


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Its such a hard question to answer without more details.

What size house will you be buying? How many of you are there? With a swimming pool or without a swimming pool? Will you be running a car? Will the house have central heating of any kind?

All these questions can affect cost of living.


----------



## louise56 (Mar 2, 2014)

hi
we are looking at buying a small 2 bed bungalow with pool we will buy a small car when we get there.
The property only has a small yearly tax i am told 200 euros. we wont be eating out on a regular basis so hoping to keep costs down
There is only 2 of us and i am not sure about central heating i am thinking not but i guess we would have to wait and see about that


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As Zach says a lot does depend on your lifestyle but with no rent or mortgage and being non smokers you should manage on basic pensions. If you shop locally, dont insist on imported British products and use the state health care system you should be ok. If you have any extra in the way of small private pensions etc to top up your state pensions then you will live quite well. (I am assuming you are in receipt of retirement pensions?)

I see you are from Yorkshire. You'll have to join the rest of us Yorky tykes at the next tykes club lunch.


----------



## louise56 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi

we should have about £50 thousand left after we have bought the house and then next april i get my private pension which we hope to manage on till my state pension kicks in in five years i am just so nervous about getting there and not managing we just want a very simple life and wont be looking to shop in the big supermarkets etc.

What is the state health scheme please ? i am diabetic so will need to pay for medication etc but hoping that the med lifestyle reduces the need for some meds


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

louise56 said:


> Hi
> 
> we should have about £50 thousand left after we have bought the house and then next april i get my private pension which we hope to manage on till my state pension kicks in in five years i am just so nervous about getting there and not managing we just want a very simple life and wont be looking to shop in the big supermarkets etc.
> 
> What is the state health scheme please ? i am diabetic so will need to pay for medication etc but hoping that the med lifestyle reduces the need for some meds


If you or husband has no state pension you need to have private healthinsurance. However the private insurance will not cover your diabetes, or anything that the insurance company think can be related to it. So you need to buy your insulin or tablets over the counter. Insulin is pricey, tablets is cheap depending on what you use. If you tell me the brands you use or send me a PM I will then PM the prices and a link to where you can find up to date prices on all medication available in Cyprus.

I see you need to post a couple of more posts before I can send you a PM


----------



## louise56 (Mar 2, 2014)

Baywatch said:


> If you or husband has no state pension you need to have private healthinsurance. However the private insurance will not cover your diabetes, or anything that the insurance company think can be related to it. So you need to buy your insulin or tablets over the counter. Insulin is pricey, tablets is cheap depending on what you use. If you tell me the brands you use or send me a PM I will then PM the prices and a link to where you can find up to date prices on all medication available in Cyprus.
> 
> I see you need to post a couple of more posts before I can send you a PM


Thank you

I am on 

gliclazide 80mg
Metformin 1gm modified release
simvastatin 40mg
liraglutide 6mg injection
insumam basal injection
levothyroxine 100 micro 

thank you this is really helpful do you have any advice about private health insurance ?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

louise56 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I am on
> 
> ...


GLICLAZIDE = 3.02 20 tabs

Metformin 6.57 100tabs

Simvastatin 16.84 30 tabs

Liraglutide = Victoza 2x3ml 140.00 €

Insuman they dont have here. Insulin is normally priced about 75 € for 5x3 ml. I have Lantus

Levathyroxine I cant find here but it probably have another name here

I have no experience in private health insurance, because I am working and have public healthcare


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think that healthcare is going to be your biggest problem with an existing condition which will not be covered by private insurance.
Even if you manage to get insurance if anything happens they will find any excuse to blame it on your diabetes.


----------



## louise56 (Mar 2, 2014)

i guess there will be a way around it there must plenty of diabetics out there


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

louise56 said:


> i guess there will be a way around it there must plenty of diabetics out there


I'm sure there are but they will mostly be retired or working and paying social insurance and therefore entitled to use the state system. 
One way around it might be to get a part time job and pay into the social fund.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

louise56 said:


> i guess there will be a way around it there must plenty of diabetics out there


If you have state pension or work, you are entitled to public healthcare. Then your medicine cost 0,50 € per prescription for two months. I think most expats here are on state pension


----------



## louise56 (Mar 2, 2014)

i guess a little job is the answer then or pay through the nose till i am 65 are there many jobs ???


----------



## louise56 (Mar 2, 2014)

thank you for the info i am thinking i cant have everything easy and being i am getting the chance to live in a lovely place i will have to take the hard bits as well so i will need to keep enough money each month for health care and try and stay healthy which hopefully the cyprus lifestyle will help

thank you so much sorry for all the questionsb ut important to know whats what so to speak


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

louise56 said:


> thank you for the info i am thinking i cant have everything easy and being i am getting the chance to live in a lovely place i will have to take the hard bits as well so i will need to keep enough money each month for health care and try and stay healthy which hopefully the cyprus lifestyle will help
> 
> thank you so much sorry for all the questionsb ut important to know whats what so to speak


We are always happy to answer any questions. Far better to be prepared as much as possible than to come here and have a shock because things are not as easy as you thought they would be.
The whole point of a forum such as this is to help people avoid making costly mistakes.


----------



## Rico16 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello Veronica, how are you?

You were referring earlier on at a part time job, is that easy to find with English and another European language or the market is tough? 

I am reading the forum and trying to get a full picture 

Thanks a lot, Riccardo


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It depends what sort of job you want and whether you want a decent wage or not.
There are many unemployed Cypriots these days and the best jobs tend to go to them.
Bar work etc tends to be mainly Eastern Europeans who will work long hours for low pay.


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

Rico16 said:


> Hello Veronica, how are you?
> 
> You were referring earlier on at a part time job, is that easy to find with English and another European language or the market is tough?
> 
> ...


This may give you some idea of wages, recently someone was offered a job in a bar/tavern working 7 days a week, 1.00 till close (about midnight) for 700 euros a month.

They would have to pay for their accommodation at 250 euros a month!

This is for summer months - less hours and less pay in winter. wages scale same for all staff.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

southcoastlady said:


> This may give you some idea of wages, recently someone was offered a job in a bar/tavern working 7 days a week, 1.00 till close (about midnight) for 700 euros a month.
> 
> They would have to pay for their accommodation at 250 euros a month!
> 
> This is for summer months - less hours and less pay in winter. wages scale same for all staff.


And they probably had no sick insurance either because the owner does not pay social contributions


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

Baywatch said:


> And they probably had no sick insurance either because the owner does not pay social contributions


this particular one does - he is very straight with his business. Although I understand some are not.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

southcoastlady said:


> this particular one does - he is very straight with his business. Although I understand some are not.


Then you earn 7% less that you have to pay as social contribution yourself.


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

Baywatch said:


> Then you earn 7% less that you have to pay as social contribution yourself.


You know nothing about this particular offer. I was only trying to give some helpful guide line as to what may be offered.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

southcoastlady said:


> You know nothing about this particular offer. I was only trying to give some helpful guide line as to what may be offered.


And I wanted to explain that if you are offered 700 Euro this is not money in your hand. Simple as that. You always have to pay social contribution your self. I have not heard of any employer here that offer a netto amount


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

Baywatch said:


> And I wanted to explain that if you are offered 700 Euro this is not money in your hand. Simple as that. You always have to pay social contribution your self. I have not heard of any employer here that offer a netto amount


This is not what the thread is about - and you were not privy to the offer. 

Just because you have never heard of an offer like this does not mean they are not made.

It must be difficult for you to accept this but this is the fact.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

southcoastlady said:


> This is not what the thread is about - and you were not privy to the offer.
> 
> Just because you have never heard of an offer like this does not mean they are not made.
> 
> It must be difficult for you to accept this but this is the fact.


The thread is about cost of living. I think it is fair to the one who asks to tell them about what he/she can expect to get in the hand, because that is what you have to live on


----------



## Rico16 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks you very much for all your support and help, it is nice to hear from all the different experiences!
I am aware of the salaries situation in Cyprus and I am coming from financial positions in multinational companies, maybe not that easy to find something except Forex.
I would like to set up my online business, hopefully it will work somehow...


----------



## Rico16 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks again for your help here!

How much would it cost a small flat with 2 bedrooms in the Paphos area with a communal swimming pool?

Is there anything out there for 300-400€/month.

Thanks a lot
Riccardo


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Rico16 said:


> Thanks again for your help here!
> 
> How much would it cost a small flat with 2 bedrooms in the Paphos area with a communal swimming pool?
> 
> ...


I am sure you will find something nice for that budget.

I made a search on Smartrentz for apartments Paphos 2 bed

2 Bedroom Apartment for rent in Cyprus up to 400, Property Search Results Page - Cyprus Rentals at Smart Rentz, Paphos


----------



## Rico16 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello
Thanks a lot for your help and reply - much appreciated.

According to your personal experience, is it better the area around Paphos or Larnaka (like Oroklini)? I am asking as Larnaka has got the biggest airport so more flights for me to go around and go home.

Another question: how much would it cost a second hand car in Cyprus? 

Thanks again and sorry for so many questions 
Riccardo


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Rico16 said:


> Hello
> Thanks a lot for your help and reply - much appreciated.
> 
> According to your personal experience, is it better the area around Paphos or Larnaka (like Oroklini)? I am asking as Larnaka has got the biggest airport so more flights for me to go around and go home.
> ...


For me I would say Paphos. The flights is easily solved, if they dont go from Paphos, the island is very small and there is a bus to Larnaca airport


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The Eastern side of the island has a much colder winter and hotter summer than the West. It is for this reason that Paphos is the preferred location for most Brits and unlike the Eastern side it is an all year round resort. Resorts on the east close down for at least 4 months and as a result there are few restaurants etc open during this period.
We rarely need to go to Larnaca to fly to the Uk and the few times we have had to it has never been a problem. It takes around 90minutes to get to Larnaca by car and as Baywatch says there are buses from Paphos to Larnaca airport.


----------

